# Andre Watts



## Lukecash12

One name that is on my top ten, but I haven't mentioned it nearly enough here. So, to kick start the topic, here is a masterful performance of Rachmaninov's _Corelli Variations_: 




When it comes to sonority, just being a human metronome, his spot on rubato, and his perfect chord balance, I'd easily venture to say he puts a lot of other pianists to shame.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

great performer. I have his piano concertos of rachmaninov's 3rd, both of Liszt's, and Edward McDowell's 2nd. You will never be disappointed.


----------



## handlebar

I admire him greatly. Seen him perform live at least 10 times. Very underrated pianist.

Jim


----------



## Lukecash12

handlebar said:


> I admire him greatly. Seen him perform live at least 10 times. Very underrated pianist.
> 
> Jim


Maybe with the general public, but he is well sought after, I can assure you. He has made several recordings of Liszt and Mendelssohn pieces in the past two years.


----------

